# ** New SMJ Ride Video!**



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

This is a compilation video from a years worth of riding! Enjoy guys!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzbq96hKCtY


----------



## kirkland (Oct 24, 2012)

Another sweet vid! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Southernmuddjunkie (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Great vid again


----------

